# Raleigh, NC - TTTF Variety Recommendations for Problem Sunny Spots?



## tarheel03 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi All, Longtime Lurker here.

I'm prepping to overseed my TTTF lawn here in Raleigh within the next couple of weeks. Particularly, though, I'm concerned with two problem spots, one in our front yard and one in the back. Both spots get a heavy dosage of sun, and both give me yearly problems. Each year I feel like I get it corrected, they look great coming out of spring and going into Summer, but as soon as the temps spike, they die off. Probably ~80% loss.

I don't have any in-ground irrigation, though this year I tried to help counter with some rotors on spikes. Minor improvement. Planning to build this system out further for next year, so I can make sure they're getting enough supplemental water to address the extra heat from so much sun. I generally mow at around 3.5", and would like to stay in this range.

Last year I reseeded these areas with your garden variety big box seed bags. Tired of wasting my money on the blue filler crap, as well as ending up w/ the same outcome, so this year I'm upping my game (and the cost).

I've been studying the NTEP results for Raleigh, but I'm far from an expert.

*Anyone have recommendations for specific TTTF blends for such a situation? *

SSS has SS1000 which is currently Avenger II, 4th Millennium, Raptor III, and Amity, which all scored well for our area. Seems pricey, though. All seem to score well for drought (I think). Anyone have a better blend suggestion, either pre-mixed or custom mixed, or better options for sourcing?

Or if anyone local to me has a good recommendation for local sources, or someone locally who will do custom blends, that would be fantastic as well. Only place I've seen is Southern Seeds. Haven't called them yet to find out abt custom mixes, and their website doesn't have info on what cultivars are in their pre-mixes...


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Check out this publication:
https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/top-performing-tall-fescue-and-kentucky-bluegrass-cultivars

Hogan Seeds carries mixtures which may include some of the cultivars.
https://0201.nccdn.net/1_2/000/000/104/9b9/2020_Spring_CoolSeason.pdf
You could call and ask which ones are in the Hogan Blend this fall.

If you have spots that are a problem year after year, could there be a problem with the soil, like buried rocks or debris? Can you push a screwdriver in easily? Do you use fungicides for brown patch prevention?

Have you considered Bermuda?


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

I am also a long time lurker and decided to join to reply to your post. I have overseeded my lawn with Southern Seeds Triple Threat blend for the past 2 years and have been pleased with it. Two of the varieties are listed on NC State's recommended varieties for 2017. Hope this helps.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Like @01Bullitt I've been using Triple Threat (although I use the mix with 5% KBG) and have had fantastic results. I won't be using anything else for the foreseeable future, it's great stuff.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

@CarolinaCuttin do you notice the kbg spreading? That is exactly what I am over-seeding with this year.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

How big of an area are the problem spots? As suggested earlier are there problems hiding under the surface? I've seen spots that happen year after year that we've dug up to find gravel and rocks underneath, decaying stumps/roots etc. I'd they are smaller you can never go wrong digging them up and replacing the soil or amending at the least


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I know @O_Poole uses the Southern Seeds Triple Threat as well. I believe he is in North Carolina. GCI Turf's TTTF would be a good mix too.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> I know @O_Poole uses the Southern Seeds Triple Threat as well. I believe he is in North Carolina. GCI Turf's TTTF would be a good mix too.


Yes Sir I tried some of Southern Seed Blue Tag tttf in 2018.. And I'm sold this year I'm overseeding the whole 132,000 sqft with Triple Threat.. Can't beat Blue Tag for $83.00 a bag with code fescuefreak


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Here a map of my test and tttf brands 
Yellow_ Green resource.. Covenant II, Rendition, Talladega.. Seeded Oct 2018 
Red_ is Falcons and Southern Seed Blue Tag.. Seeded Oct 2018 
Blue_ is Falcons IV, V, III.. seeded 2017 
Green_ is Jonathan Green TTTF seeded June 5th 2020 didn't work so well 
Black_ is the Southern Seed Blue tag.. seeded in oct 2018

This picture was taken July 29th 2020


----------



## tarheel03 (Aug 31, 2020)

Thank you all so much for the responses. Super helpful. 
And fellas, your lawn's are looking great. Gives me incentive to keep striving.

For informational purposes, I called earlier and chatted with a super helpful gentleman from Hogan's in TN. 
In case anyone else needs this info, he said that the three varieties in their full sun *Hogan's Blend* this year are: 
*
GTO,
Hemi,
Hot Rod
*


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

O_Poole said:


> Here a map of my test and tttf brands
> Yellow_ Green resource.. Covenant II, Rendition, Talladega.. Seeded Oct 2018
> Red_ is Falcons and Southern Seed Blue Tag.. Seeded Oct 2018
> Blue_ is Falcons IV, V, III.. seeded 2017
> ...


Just curious why didn't you have to overseed in 2019? Your in NC I figure u would at least have a few trouble spots?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

It's really not the sun that's a problem, it's lack of water and fungus. Though some varieties perform marginally better than others, seed selection is not what's going to make or break you, it's your care routine. Getting a first year fescue lawn through summer poses a challenge regardless of variety, and if you fail, you're back to having a first year lawn next year again. So my suggestion, yes do your research and find a well rated variety for our area, but most importantly, make a plan for next summer. You will need fungicide to apply every 2 weeks from May through September, and just as importantly, a way to water in sufficient amounts.


----------



## moedank (Sep 10, 2019)

GCI Turf is located in NC. Their fescue blend should be pretty good. Pete makes a lot of YouTube videos of his fescue lawn.

O_Poole, are you going to try the Jonathan Green again with a fall seeding?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

moedank said:


> GCI Turf is located in NC. Their fescue blend should be pretty good. Pete makes a lot of YouTube videos of his fescue lawn.
> 
> O_Poole, are you going to try the Jonathan Green again with a fall seeding?


@moedank No sir no more Jonathan green for me.. I will be seeding the bare place with triple threat and over seeding the rest of my place with triple threat this fall.. I have 17 bags on hand ready to go!

Guys in NC can stop by Green Resource Colfax NC they bend grass seed for all the landscapers around here..

Also can stop by Southern Seed and buy the blue tag triple threat if your close by Middlesex NC


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Bigdrumnc said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> > Here a map of my test and tttf brands
> ...


@Bigdrumnc I did have problem spots 2019 and they were fixed with Falcons just because that's what i had at the time.. Now I kept the Blue and yellow boxes the same.. This October the whole 132,000sqft is getting triple threat tttf from Southern Seed already have 17 bags waiting


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

O_Poole said:


> moedank said:
> 
> 
> > GCI Turf is located in NC. Their fescue blend should be pretty good. Pete makes a lot of YouTube videos of his fescue lawn.
> ...


I have been getting my Triple Threat from Camp Chemical in Roxboro. They sell and make their own fertilizer there as well. Great prices and friendly folks.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@01Bullitt the green eagle fertilizer?


----------



## jdm789 (Sep 10, 2019)

Know any good places in Charlotte area to get good seed?


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

O_Poole said:


> @01Bullitt the green eagle fertilizer?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

jdm789 said:


> Know any good places in Charlotte area to get good seed?


@jdm789 I have a bag of triple threat if you would like to try? I'm in Salisbury exit 68 off 85..

Or SiteOne.. There is a Green Resource in Charlotte.. Also STI


----------



## tarheel03 (Aug 31, 2020)

Update:
I ended up with a 50lb bag of Triple Threat from Southern Seeds. They're not much of a drive from me, and like @O_Poole said, couldn't beat 50lb blue tag certified for ~ $85. Drove over to Middlesex on my lunch break today and picked it up. Super friendly fellas working the front desk got me hooked right up. I'll post which specific cultivars, in case anyone's interested, when I get a chance to step back out to my shed and check the label.

He did mention, though, that they're having a bit of a supply issue at the moment, due to the wildfires out in Oregon causing evacuations in their seed supplier's area. So they're running low. More on order, just may take a bit to get it in stock. Heads up in case anyone else is looking to order some from SS.

Just got some good rain earlier, so I may try to do my core aeration this weekend. Thoughts on putting down seed already? Go for it, or wait a couple more weeks for more consistent cooler temps?


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

I would go for it. I aerated and overseeded my back yard with Triple Threat this past Monday. Temps are supposed to start cooling off early next week.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

tarheel03 said:


> Update:
> I ended up with a 50lb bag of Triple Threat from Southern Seeds. They're not much of a drive from me, and like @O_Poole said, couldn't beat 50lb blue tag certified for ~ $85. Drove over to Middlesex on my lunch break today and picked it up. Super friendly fellas working the front desk got me hooked right up. I'll post which specific cultivars, in case anyone's interested, when I get a chance to step back out to my shed and check the label.
> 
> He did mention, though, that they're having a bit of a supply issue at the moment, due to the wildfires out in Oregon causing evacuations in their seed supplier's area. So they're running low. More on order, just may take a bit to get it in stock. Heads up in case anyone else is looking to order some from SS.
> ...


@tarheel03 Super nice people to deal with out at Southern Seed!!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Let's see some of those triple threat lawns.. This was Dec 4th


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

O_Poole said:


> Let's see some of those triple threat lawns.. This was Dec 4th


Man, that looks awesome! Here is mine cut right before Thanksgiving.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@01Bullitt Looks great man!!! I'm looking forward to 2021


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

@O_Poole Thanks! Me too. :thumbup:


----------

